# OPINIONS - New AV Reciever



## kfcrosby

Okay guys, it's time for me to get my system updated so here's the deal.
I'm looking for a new AV receiver, parameters are, under $1,500.00, full HDMI switching, good up-conversion, and well made.

I am considering these:
Denon AVR2809C1
Marantz SR7002
Onkyo TX-SR806
Sony STR-DA3400ES
Yamaha RX-V1800

Have not seen a Pioneer and I an reluctant to buy a Yamaha locally, the only dealer is BestBuy, nuff said.

So what are you opinions for these selections? Is there something else I should consider.

I will be working into ADS1530's for the mains, a Polk Audio CSi-A6 Center Speaker, and Polk TSi100 rear surrounds.

Suggestions, comments ??


Kevin


----------



## SatRick

Denon


----------



## Brandon428

Marantz SR7002-Quality
Onkyo TX-SR806-Power
Sony STR-DA3400ES-Options

I like sony but they tend to have high THD%. I'd go with the Onkyo! Dennon and Yamaha are good too.


----------



## dmspen

Home Theater mag had reviews of the Marantz and Onkyo in the Feb issue. The Onkyo rated higher. Although I like Denon products, the Onkyo gives you more bang for the buck.

On principle, I avoid Sony products because of the underhanded and egotistical way they do things (root kit, memory stick...).

Marantz used to be a stellar product until the late 70s. I'm not sure I would go that way. Their current stuff is just OK.

Yamaha makes great stuff but tends to be a little pricier for what you get, kinda like Denon. I really like the Denon remote.

I've seen the Onkyo online for less than $650 which makes it a real sweet deal. In fact, I may just get one.

Are you stuck in to buying at Best Buy? No online purchases? You can save a pile of dough... Just make sure you buy from an authorized dealer.


----------



## kfcrosby

dmspen said:


> Are you stuck in to buying at Best Buy? No online purchases? You can save a pile of dough... Just make sure you buy from an authorized dealer.


Absolutely not. If my* only* option is BestBuy, then I will go elsewhere. I understand the gray market issues and will only purchase from a factory authorized dealer.

I prefer to purchase locally, but if there is a significant price difference, I will opt for an online purchase.


----------



## Grentz

Marantz all the way. Great warm sound and excellent quality/features. They are the pick for high end audio installers, nuff said.

If you want a great deal on one, there is one place authorized to sell factory refurbs, www.accessories4less.com.

I got one from there and it looks brand new with everything that a new one would come with. Only thing different was that it came in a plain brown packing box instead of one with pictures on it. They really stand behind their stuff as well (most still come with a 1yr warranty). (I got a $800 receiver for $350!)

I know some are reluctant to use refurbs, but I must say these ones are absolutely perfect. They even come with their own test sheet showing the QC inspection done on them.

Here for example is the SR7002:
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-110w-x-7ch-HDMI-home-theater-surround/1.html


----------



## bobukcat

I went through a similar choice in December and was very close to buying the Onkyo but after seeing the negative reviews of it's upconversion I balked. I ended up buying the Sony STR-DA4300ES on a special buy at Cruthfield for $700, it was just too good of a deal to pass up! So far, so good. It's not the most powerful amp I've ever owned but it does do a good job with converting 5.1 to 7.1 and I've had no issues with setup, etc.

BTW - I highly recommend Cruthfield, I've been buying from them for years, they aren't always the cheapest but their service and return policy is superb!


----------



## dettxw

FWIW my experiences with lesser models of the Denon and Onkyo:

(AVR988 - big box version of the 2308) Be prepared for a high learning curve if you don't already know Denon setup and operation. Seems like good quality stuff, I got it for a great price when they were closing them out for the next model. Sounds good to me but I'm no audiophile. Remote that came with this model is abysmal, but better models have better remotes.

(TX-SR606) Lot for the money, has the usual Onkyo "Brrpp" sound when switching HDMI inputs. Quality seems a level below the Denon.


----------



## Cholly

kfcrosby said:


> Okay guys, it's time for me to get my system updated so here's the deal.
> I'm looking for a new AV receiver, parameters are, under $1,500.00, full HDMI switching, good up-conversion, and well made.
> 
> I am considering these:
> Denon AVR2809C1
> Marantz SR7002
> Onkyo TX-SR806
> Sony STR-DA3400ES
> Yamaha RX-V1800
> 
> Have not seen a Pioneer and I an reluctant to buy a Yamaha locally, the only dealer is BestBuy, nuff said.
> 
> Suggestions, comments ??
> 
> Kevin


After looking at the spec's for the various receivers, I'm inclined to say the Yamaha 1800, despite your reservations about BB.
I own both Yamaha and Onkyo receivers, and I definitely prefer the Yamah. I'v looking to upgrade the receiver in my family room, replacing my Yamaha RX-V657 with a receiver that supports HDMI switching and Dolby TrueHD. At the moment, I'm planning on waiting for the new Yamaha receivers, scheduled to arrive in Spring. Here are links to the .pdf descriptions of two that I might be interested in:

http://www.fullcompass.com/common/files/10669-yamaha RXV665.pdf

http://www.fullcompass.com/common/files/10670-Yamaha RXV765.pdf

The RX-V1800 will probably be current until fall. You might want to check the Audio section over in AVSforum.com for opinions of the receivers you've expressed an interest in.
Here you'll find a list of authorized Yamaha online dealers: http://www.yamaha.com/yec/customer/dealer.aspx?CTID=5010030&lid=SPLASH_SS_DealerLocatorYEC&lpos=A


----------



## kfcrosby

Grentz said:


> If you want a great deal on one, there is one place authorized to sell factory refurbs, www.accessories4less.com.


Thanks Grentz... I check this site and I must say, I am impressed. I've purchased re-furbished computers from Dell and other vendors and have always had great luck with them, so I am not opposed to a re-manufactured device, which is what this site appears to be selling. We all know that most of the returns electronic stores see are ID10t situations.



Cholly said:


> I'm planning on waiting for the new Yamaha receivers, scheduled to arrive in Spring. Here are links to the .pdf descriptions of two that I might be interested in:
> 
> http://www.fullcompass.com/common/files/10669-yamaha RXV665.pdf
> 
> http://www.fullcompass.com/common/files/10670-Yamaha RXV765.pdf


Well, well, well..... I am surprised and impressed that Full Compass is dealing consumer gear. I have bought from them in the past for pro-audio gear.

Thanks Cholly!

Kevin


----------



## Cholly

Kevin - Note that Full Compass is not an authorized Yamaha consumer products online retailer. Therefore, I'm inclined to wonder about the products they list for sale. I got the links to the pdf files from a post on AVSforum.


----------



## dave29

I like Onkyo. Best bang for the buck. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001AMUF7K


----------



## kfcrosby

Cholly said:


> Kevin - Note that Full Compass is not an authorized Yamaha consumer products online retailer. Therefore, I'm inclined to wonder about the products they list for sale. I got the links to the pdf files from a post on AVSforum.


Good catch!

Thanks

KC


----------



## Grentz

kfcrosby said:


> Thanks Grentz... I check this site and I must say, I am impressed. I've purchased re-furbished computers from Dell and other vendors and have always had great luck with them, so I am not opposed to a re-manufactured device, which is what this site appears to be selling. We all know that most of the returns electronic stores see are ID10t situations.


Exactly, plus those are factory refurbs which means they are completely rechecked. Almost better than new since they have gone through QC twice 

Only thing is a smaller warranty, but 1yr is still not too shabby on the Marantz.


----------



## Chris Blount

I have a Pioneer Elite model that sounds great. Easy setup. The HDMI switching is wonderful and it decodes all advanced audio formats through HDMI (Dolby TruHD, DTSMA, etc.).


----------



## spartanstew

I would also vote for a Pio Elite. I bought a 03TXH a few weeks ago for $500 and love it.

If you want more, you can get an SC-07 with the ICE Amps for under $1500 if you know where to look.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Chris Blount said:


> I have a Pioneer Elite model that sounds great. Easy setup. The HDMI switching is wonderful and it decodes all advanced audio formats through HDMI (Dolby TruHD, DTSMA, etc.).


I have my second Pioneer Elite (VSX94TXH) receiver now and love it. I actually got it last year. The sound is unbelievable.

Chris, what model do you have? I have a feeling it may be the same one.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Go used from eBay. I bought a $5000 reciever (2004-era) or $900 a couple months ago.

All I care about from a receiver is audio quality.


----------



## smiddy

If you are buying new, I recommend you go with the Denon, and I'd go a couple hundred more to get the AVR-3808CI, with the free upgrade. I'm looking at upgrading my AVR-3806 to the AVR-4308CI, likely mid-year (unless they update by then).


----------



## barryb

I have a Pioneer Elite as well. If I was ever going to get a new receiver it would also be a Pioneer Elite.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

barryb said:


> I have a Pioneer Elite as well. If I was ever going to get a new receiver it would also be a Pioneer Elite.


+1 Pioneer Elite rules!


----------



## Chris Blount

Michael D'Angelo;2004333 said:


> I have my second Pioneer Elite (VSX94TXH) receiver now and love it. I actually got it last year. The sound is unbelievable.
> 
> Chris, what model do you have? I have a feeling it may be the same one.


I have the 92TXH. I looked at the 94 but decided that I didn't need the extras it offered. I also got the 92 as an open box discount at Best Buy. Couldn't pass up the price.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Chris Blount said:


> I have the 92TXH. I looked at the 94 but decided that I didn't need the extras it offered. I also got the 92 as an open box discount at Best Buy. Couldn't pass up the price.


They are both great receivers. I started going with the 92 because the only differences is the media share option on the 94 (which I don't need because of the DIRECTV DVR's) and the extra 10 watts per channel. The only reason I got the 94 was because when/where I got it I could get the 94 for just over a $100 more. My Polk speakers need as much power as the can get. I have floor standings in the front and rear.


----------



## barryb

I have the Pioneer VSX-84TXSi. Its a bit dated (in respect to how fast new features are being implemented).

Sound is fantastic on this unit.


----------



## braven

We've had very good luck with our Denon receivers.


----------



## Xer0dIn

kfcrosby said:


> Okay guys, it's time for me to get my system updated so here's the deal.
> I'm looking for a new AV receiver, parameters are, under $1,500.00, full HDMI switching, good up-conversion, and well made.
> 
> I am considering these:
> Denon AVR2809C1
> Marantz SR7002
> Onkyo TX-SR806
> Sony STR-DA3400ES
> Yamaha RX-V1800
> 
> Have not seen a Pioneer and I an reluctant to buy a Yamaha locally, the only dealer is BestBuy, nuff said.
> 
> So what are you opinions for these selections? Is there something else I should consider.
> 
> I will be working into ADS1530's for the mains, a Polk Audio CSi-A6 Center Speaker, and Polk TSi100 rear surrounds.
> 
> Suggestions, comments ??
> 
> Kevin


I have a Pioneer Elite SC-05 and it is incredible. It has 7 discrete bang and olufsen ice amps. I have it hooked up to Definitive Technology speakers (5.1 setup&#8230;..Front L/R: BP7004, Center C/L/R 2500, Rear BP2X). You can read a review of it here http://ultimateavmag.com/avreceivers/pioneer_elite_sc-05_av_receiver/. You can find it for under $1800, but it will be difficult as authorized Pioneer Elite dealers do NOT discount Elite equipment. I was lucky and got it for $1400 from a local authorized reseller because they were having the Pioneer techs there that day to show off all Pioneer equipment.


----------



## spartanstew

Xer0dIn said:


> I have a Pioneer Elite SC-05 and it is incredible. It has 7 discrete bang and olufsen ice amps. I have it hooked up to Definitive Technology speakers (5.1 setup&#8230;..Front L/R: BP7004, Center C/L/R 2500, Rear BP2X). You can read a review of it here http://ultimateavmag.com/avreceivers/pioneer_elite_sc-05_av_receiver/. You can find it for under $1800, but it will be difficult as authorized Pioneer Elite dealers do NOT discount Elite equipment. I was lucky and got it for $1400 from a local authorized reseller because they were having the Pioneer techs there that day to show off all Pioneer equipment.


Actually, if you follow the threads over at AVS on these units and know where to look, you can get the 05 for under $1000, or you can step up to the 07 for $1500, as I mentioned in post #16


----------



## Xer0dIn

I've talked with Pioneer the day that they came to Hoopers here in Birmingham, if you can find Elite products discounted from an authorized reseller that is awesome because they will tell you that authorized resellers are not allowed to discount Elite products. If a reseller discounts Elite the retailer must pay the difference. If you get it from a non-authorized reseller they will not honor the warranty either.


----------



## kfcrosby

Xer0dIn said:


> I've talked with Pioneer the day that they came to Hoopers here in Birmingham, if you can find Elite products discounted from an authorized reseller that is awesome because they will tell you that authorized resellers are not allowed to discount Elite products. If a reseller discounts Elite the retailer must pay the difference. If you get it from a non-authorized reseller they will not honor the warranty either.


This kind of practice always makes me suspicious. It the contract for an Elite dealer written so that you as a retailer give up control of what you can charge your customers, or is it that the margins are so high that the equipment is not really worth the premium? Isn't this practice "price fixing"?


----------



## spartanstew

Xer0dIn said:


> I've talked with Pioneer the day that they came to Hoopers here in Birmingham, if you can find Elite products discounted from an authorized reseller that is awesome because they will tell you that authorized resellers are not allowed to discount Elite products. If a reseller discounts Elite the retailer must pay the difference. If you get it from a non-authorized reseller they will not honor the warranty either.


Yes, but some retailers will find a way around that. The retailer that I (and others) deal with has a B&M store in Wisonsin. He doesn't discount his products at the store. However, you can call him and he'll give a great deal and ship it to you. He's an authorized dealer and the units are fully warrantied. Sometimes Robert at Value Electronics (one of the largest Pioneer dealers in the country) will do the same thing.


----------



## Cholly

kfcrosby said:


> This kind of practice always makes me suspicious. It the contract for an Elite dealer written so that you as a retailer give up control of what you can charge your customers, or is it that the margins are so high that the equipment is not really worth the premium? Isn't this practice "price fixing"?


Probably, but it is very common with high end products in particular.

Just a thought I've been mulling over for a while, now: most audio experts agree that the most important expenditure in assembling a home theater system is the loudspeakers. If you don't have good speakers, even the most expensive receiver won't be much help.


----------



## spartanstew

Agreed, Cholly.

Not to mention that good speakers can last you a lifetime, while receivers will need to be replaced every 3 - 7 years.


----------



## kfcrosby

Cholly said:


> Just a thought I've been mulling over for a while, now: most audio experts agree that the most important expenditure in assembling a home theater system is the loudspeakers. If you don't have good speakers, even the most expensive receiver won't be much help.


Agreed. My mains are vintage ADS L-1530's replacing a set of Dahlquist DQ10's. I got them back in 1984 and have never looked back. The challenge was finding suitable rear surround and center channel speakers and I eventually settled on the Polk's.


----------



## Xer0dIn

kfcrosby said:


> Agreed. My mains are vintage ADS L-1530's replacing a set of Dahlquist DQ10's. I got them back in 1984 and have never looked back. The challenge was finding suitable rear surround and center channel speakers and I eventually settled on the Polk's.


I agree as well with everyone. I originally had a mirage AVS system. The speakers were only $800 for the 5.1 setup. Sounded great for $800 speakers. I had to get a new receiver because my Sony STR-DA333ES was on the fritz. I was at my local dealer and debating between the Denons and Pioneers. I started at a low price receiver and then ended up with the Elite....And then well..since I bought such a good receiver I figured I might as well upgrade the speakers as well . I've been very happy with the Definitive technologies + SC-05 setup. The BP7004's are amazing sounding speakers, very well balanced and clean (probably helps with those ICEamps with the clean part )


----------



## Lowry666

Hello all,
Just thought I'd throw in my 2 cents worth. I did a major receiver upgrade 2 years ago and I did alot of online research and bought the Yamaha RXV2700. I got a deal from the local higher end store (RIP Sound Advice) and was very pleased with it. When they released the RXV3800 a year later, it included the newer audio decoding for Blu Ray, I sold the 2700 to a guy at work and bought the 3800 for less than I paid for the 2700.
I love the Yamaha, always have, but if I had to buy one right now, I would lean towards the Denon or Pioneer. I haven't ever liked Sony's receivers, don't know why. And I would do like the earlier poster recommended and save a little bit more money and get the higher end Denon.
The problem I have with most of the receivers now is not enough HDMI inputs. I have an HD-DVD player, a Blu-Ray player, Directv HD DVR, Xbox360, an AppleTV and a PC that all use HDMI. I have the AppleTV and the PC connected to the tv's HDMI inputs and use the optical out of the tv to the receiver for surround. Not ideal, but it works.
As you can see, you ask 20 people and get 18 different opinions. Find one that SOUNDS good to you and does what you need it to do and go for it.

Good Luck,
Lowry


----------



## dmspen

I believe that any of the mentioned receivers will do more than you need it to do. I imagine it would be very hard to tell the difference between them, soundwise, if you had them in separate rooms and walked from one to another. 
That said, think about what features are must-haves. Also, make sure the remote is comfortable and easy to use. I like some of the Denon remotes with the LCD screens because my family does better with them.
After that, buy the cheapest that fits your needs!


----------



## jtbell

I am also in the market for a new AV Receiver. Right now I'm leaning toward the Yamaha RX-V1900, but I'm going to monitor this forum for input/reviews on the others mentioned here.


----------



## scoobyxj

Even though it's been montioned by a few people already. Can't go wrong with an Onkyo. I've got three of them (two stereo, and one 5.1) The oldest (over 15years) that I bought used lives a hard life out in the shed, but kicks it out every time I ask of it, and has no problem running at 3/4 volume for hours on end for parties/cook outs, or what not. The 5.1 does throw off the heat, but my 722 has been setting on top of it for over a year now, and it's never shut off, or even overheated my receiver (which is why I've been lazy about moving them around). The other stereo isn't being used right at this moment, but works just fine. It was out in the shed, but when I got the other off Ebay for $35 I brought it in to keep it looking nice. Personally myself I'll never buy another brand other than Onkyo, but you choose what you want. It's your money.


----------



## kfcrosby

scoobyxj said:


> Even though it's been montioned by a few people already. Can't go wrong with an Onkyo. I've got three of them (two stereo, and one 5.1) The oldest (over 15years) that I bought used lives a hard life out in the shed, but kicks it out every time I ask of it, and has no problem running at 3/4 volume for hours on end for parties/cook outs, or what not. The 5.1 does throw off the heat, but my 722 has been setting on top of it for over a year now, and it's never shut off, or even overheated my receiver (which is why I've been lazy about moving them around). The other stereo isn't being used right at this moment, but works just fine. It was out in the shed, but when I got the other off Ebay for $35 I brought it in to keep it looking nice. Personally myself I'll never buy another brand other than Onkyo, but you choose what you want. It's your money.


I hear ya scoob, I have an 12 year old Onkyo right now. The newer unit are not gettin the reviews that some of the older gear had.

So far in my un-official poll across a couple of different boards the Pioneer Elite Series and the Marantz are tied in votes


----------



## kfcrosby

Well I did it, pulled the trigger on the Marantz SR-7001. Got the basic setup done this weekend. I wasn't expecting as much of a difference as I got. I cannot wait to have a little more time to do some more tweaking. Video switching and upconversion with this reciever is nothing short of exceptional. 

Grentz, Thanks much for the link to accessories4less. Great place.

Thanks for all of the opinions, You guys were a big help! 

Kevin


----------

